# Alternative to SeaFrance Carnet??



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

For the last few years we have always used the SeaFrance Carnet system of multi crossings. The flexibility of not having to book and just turning up with a guarantee of a ferry place has always worked for us.
Is there now an alternative for this system with any of the other operators? We are trying to book a ski holiday and having to fix ferry times seems so much hassle now!
Thanks
Sally


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

taz said:


> Is there now an alternative for this system with any of the other operators?
> Thanks
> Sally


Eurotunnel ?:

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/tickets/types/flexiplus/

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*season*

P&O do season tickets.

Here

You have to ring for motorhomes to give a size

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sally,

http://www.poferries.com/tourist/content/pages/template/offers_season_tickets_the_season_tickets.htm

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/tickets/types/frequent-traveller/

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-offers-and-deals/ferry-to-france-offers/multi-trip/

There will probably be supplements for M/homes in those deals somewhere.

Pete


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow - thanks for those speedy replies. Am now on phone checking prices and terms.
Will post back my findings.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have gone with p&o simply they have more sailing per day, so going to try them for a while,,when dfds have more ferries then perhaps I'll go with them as they are cheaper... I too have been with sea france carnet.... Just the freedom to just turn up and getting on the next ferry... No messing around and simple


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

After a few phone calls:

DFDS - Minimum 3 returns @ £32 each way...BUT as we are over 2.4m high they need ALL our exact travel dates at time of booking. We are struggling to decide on the dates for next month let alone next year!! 

P and O - minimum 3 returns at £41.25 each way. Need to book on to ferry at least one day before but can change any bookings for free.

Eurotunnel Frequent Traveller - min 10 singles at £39 each way for a car, extra £9 for motorhome (no size restriction), and only for travel at off peak times (4pm to 6am outbound, midnight to 2pm inbound). Again booking at least one day ahead.

As we can get a return with P and O for £82 next month, we will go with that. 
Don't think anyone is going to offer the flexibility that SeaFrance did but I guess we'll have to get used to being more organised.

Thanks again for all replies
Sally


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tocket*



taz said:


> After a few phone calls:
> 
> DFDS - Minimum 3 returns @ £32 each way...BUT as we are over 2.4m high they need ALL our exact travel dates at time of booking. We are struggling to decide on the dates for next month let alone next year!!
> 
> ...


I would say that P&O is the better then?

Might book some myself.

TM


----------

